# Intels Pushpins



## Marbus16 (27. September 2007)

Her mit eurer Meinung 

Eventuell auch Erfahrungsberichte her 

Naja - Pushpins - soo lang hab ich nicht gebraucht zum Reindrücken. Das Board bog sich wie nix gutes, aber das empfand ich nicht als schlimm. Schlimmer ist bei meinem Freezer das Umknicken der kleinen Plastikführungen.


----------



## Kovsk (27. September 2007)

Flop.

Habe 30 min beim Einbau meines Frezzer 7 verbracht.


----------



## ED101 (28. September 2007)

Find die wirklich bescheiden, das Board biegt sich wie nix und man merkt nie ob die so richtig fest sitzen, da hilft immer n ur schauen


----------



## Düsi 800 (28. September 2007)

Also ich finde diese Befestigungsmethode einfach beschissen. Wenn du den Kühler einmal herausgenommen hast und ihn wieder einsetzen möchtest, klappt das kaum mehr, da sich die Pins verbiegen (bei mir jedenfalls).


----------



## Tommy_Hewitt (28. September 2007)

Mir hat's damals das Board so verbogen, dass ich schon angst hatte, dass mir gleich Bautteile um die Ohren fliegen


----------



## |L1n3 (28. September 2007)

Boah Pushpins !°!
Ich hab gestern erst nen Coolermaster  HyperTX 2 auf nem Sockel 775 montieren müssen. Hab ne geschlagene Stunde gebrauch !! Dabei hatte ich schiss wegen dem Northbridge kühler den ich immer wenn ich an den pushpin musste ein wenig weggedrückt habe und so hat er sich auf dem chip verkeilt .. hätte gut sein können das mir die NB dabei drauf gegangen wäre .. is aber nochmal gut gegangen. Ich persönlich finde Verschrauben am besten. Schraube rein, drehen, happy.


----------



## DerSitzRiese (28. September 2007)

ich hatte mit meinem Coolermaster HyperTX keine Probs.
ging ruck zuck.


----------



## jign (28. September 2007)

Ich hasse diese Dinger verbaue teils 10-20 von den Dingern am Tag und gut 1 Drittel ist nie richtig drin, einfach nur nervig sowas


----------



## |L1n3 (29. September 2007)

DerSitzRiese schrieb:


> ich hatte mit meinem Coolermaster HyperTX keine Probs.
> ging ruck zuck.


evtl. lags daran, dass man erst darauf kommen musste zuerst die "A-Pins" und danach die "B-Pins" runterzudrücken ..  Frag mich zwar warums in der reihenfolge tatsächlich leichter ging weil irgendwie sieht das alles symmetrisch aus ..


----------



## Nelson (29. September 2007)

Wenn das die gleichen dinger wie an nem boxed kühler sin dann find ich die dinger zum kotzen!
bin bei meim fruend fast net hingekommen, da ich relativ große hände hab und net wirklich wusste ob das ding jetzt drin is oder net!


----------



## Stefan Payne (1. Oktober 2007)

Schlimmer gehts nimmer, da war wohl 'nen günstiger Preis wichtiger als Usability, da gehts nix über Klammer a la K8...


----------



## Blizzard (3. Oktober 2007)

oder die klammern vom SockelA/462
Die Dinger finde ich noch am einfachsten.
Hab meinen Kühler vor ein paar Monaten etwa zum 5. Mal draufgebaut (MB-Wechsel) hab dabei mein nagelneues 140-teures Board leicht verbogen
:mad:


----------



## kmf (9. Oktober 2007)

Geht so. Jedenfalls besser als verschrauben. Hab auf meinen Boards jeweils einen Thermalright SI-128. Durch die Größe des Kühlers ist es fast nicht möglich den einzubauen wenn das Board bereits montiert ist. An den hinteren Pushpin, der zum Netzteil bzw. zur Gehäusewand liegende, kommst du dann so gut wie nicht mehr ran um genügend Kraft auf den Pin auszuüben.


----------



## S1lencer (9. Oktober 2007)

also ich bleibe bei verschraubungen ist bis jetzt das beste was mir untergekommen ist.

ich meine nagut ich bin ein wakü heini da ist es mir eh egal wenn ich was wechseln muss muss ich eh das board ausbauen also stört mich das mit dem ausbau auch net mehr.

aber diese pushpins sind absolut nix für mich die haltbarkeit wage ich zu bezweifeln und die montage ist das letzte, ich bange jedes mal um das leben des Mainboards wenn ich bei einem kumpel so einen lüfter einbauen muss.


----------



## DoktorX (18. Oktober 2007)

Kann ich die Scythe Mugen Pushpins so modifizieren, dass ich die schrauben kann? :O


----------



## sYntaX (18. Oktober 2007)

Naja geht so. Beim ersten mal hab ich mich damit rumgeschlagen weil ich die Logik nicht ganz gecheckt hab xD Aber denn ging es einigermaßen. Ich würd eher sowas mit Backplate und schrauben bevorzugen auch wenn ich es noch nie probiert hab. Das stelle ich mir einfacher vor.


----------



## Marbus16 (18. Oktober 2007)

Ne, dafür gibts aber das Scythe Universal Retention Kit, mit dem du die Scythe-Kühler verschrauben kannst. AFAIK für Ninja und Mugen geeignet, evtl. auch für mehr.


----------



## pajaa (18. Oktober 2007)

Marbus16 schrieb:


> Ne, dafür gibts aber das Scythe Universal Retention Kit, mit dem du die Scythe-Kühler verschrauben kannst. AFAIK für Ninja und Mugen geeignet, evtl. auch für mehr.



Nicht die Kühler ansich werden damit verschraubt, sondern man montiert eine Abwandlung der SK478-Halterung auf dem Board und kann dann den Kühler mit den Halteklipsen des SK478 verbauen, die die schweren Kühler etwas besser halten. Der wirkliche Vorteil ist das Vorhandensein der Backplate, so daß sich das Board nicht mehr so stark verbiegen kann.

Damit können alles Kühler verbaut werden, die eine SK478-Halterung besitzen, also auch der Mine und Andy Samurai Master oder sogar Kühlkörper von Mitbewerbern.

Die Push-Pins sind für den Boxed sehr gut geeignet, wenn die Kühlkörper allerdings größer werden, sind die Push-Pins nicht mehr gut zu erreichen. Ja, ich habe mich oft am Infinity/Mugen geschnitten, als ich ihn noch eingesetzt hatte.


----------



## Josha (19. Oktober 2007)

pins sind sehr empfindlich und nicht langliebig.
in punkto einbau ist es meiner meinung nach "gut" da mann das MB nicht ausbauen muss.
-also nur für leute die ihren kühler nicht so oft wechseln..
MFG
JS:sm_B-):


----------



## DoktorX (20. Oktober 2007)

Wenn ich mal Zeit habe, werde ich was konstruieren.


----------



## Fettelfreak21 (21. Oktober 2007)

Hallo

Schlimm diese Dinger! Hab´n ganz normalen Intel 6750 Boxed Kühler auf mein GA-P35-DQ6 draufmachen wollen und das board bog sich und bog sich. Einen gümmel-pin musst ich sogar mit nem Schraubenzieher leicht reinhämmern.

FeTTelfreak


----------



## willspeed (8. November 2007)

Pushpins??? Da hat sich Intel wieder die größte ******* ausgedacht. Die Teile brechen immer ab wenn man nich genau aufpasst, und wenn man nen breiten Kühler hat und die Kondensatoren noch von ner Pipe umgeben sind dann kommt man mit den Fingern so bescheiden an die Knöpfe.
Ich hab noch nen Tipp an die bei denen sich das Board zum Zerreißen biegt:
Habt ihr schon mal daran gedacht das Board aus zu bauen und flach auf den Tisch zu legen bevor ihr den Kühler befestigt? Man das is zwar ´n bisschen umständlicher aber das Board bedankt sich vorallem wenn es durch das biegen zu micro Risse in den Leiterbahnen kommt, dann freut nicht nur ihr euch sondern auch der Händler der euch das Teil verkauft hat.


----------



## Legume (8. November 2007)

Diese Pushpins sind mal so richtig grottig....
hab bei einem Intel Boxed Lüfter fast 30 min zum einbau gebraucht um dann festzustellen das eine Seite losgegangen ist....dann wieder 10 min :mad:.Wenn es dann mal gehalten hat,war es auch okay....

ist nicht zu Empfehlen,lieber Mobo ausbaun und ein Backplane dran schrauben


----------



## HtPC (8. November 2007)

Die Pushpins sind ein Zugeständnis an die Hersteller.
Da geht es um Arbeitstakte in der Fertigung.
Da stören Schrauben, besonders wenn sie nur von Hand verbaut werden können.
Nebenbei ist es ein System, bei dem davon ausgegangen wird, das es nur einmal bestückt wird.
Änderungen sind da nicht vorgesehen.

Das damit im "Bastelbereich" kein Topf zu gewinnen ist, macht INTeL, als Marktführer keinerlei Sorge.

BTW: Die gute Übertaktfähigkeit der INTels rührt von einem prinzipiellen Downlablen der CPUs her.
Es ist bewußt so gemacht, man kann es sich schlicht leisten, dem Kunden CPU-Leistung zu schenken.
Jedenfalls ist es billiger so den Absatz auf hohem Niveau zu halten, um eine hohe Auslastung der Fab Kapazitäten zu erreichen. Die ist wirtschaftlicher, als das vermeintliche "verschenken" der CPU Leistung.
(Hintergrund, zu Zeiten der P4 gab es im Prinzip zu viel Fertigungskapazität, die nur durch Rückgewinn von 80% auf 90% Marktmacht durch C2D und Kosten Einsparung erreicht wurde)
Und Wirkung zeigt es ja zu genüge. 
Zu fürchten ist die Kehrseite, sollte es mal keine Konkurrenz mehr geben. Dann schlagen alle "Zugaben" sich schnell im Preis nieder. Letztlich "Subventioniert" AMD über deren Verluste euch die schönen "Spielzeuge"


----------



## Wannseesprinter (18. November 2007)

Nachdem ich die letzten zwei Tage mit dem Zusammenbau meines neuen Intel-Rechners verbracht habe, kam ich auch um diese praktische Montagelösung nicht vorbei. Meiner Meinung nach sind Pushpins eine klasse Ein-Mal-Lösung. Einfach über kreuz die Pushpins eindrücken bis sie einrasten, fertig. Einfacher kann es nicht gehen. Nur schade darum, wenn man das Einrasten mit Mühe wahrnehmen kann - so bei mir gestern.

Ich möchte mir nur nach all meinen Vorschreibern nicht ausmalen, wie das aussehen wird, wenn der Lüfter demontiert wird, um zum Beispiel die Wärmeleitpaste zu tauschen...


----------



## Rain_in_may84 (18. November 2007)

Ich hab 5 Minuten für die Kühlermontage gebraucht. Ich finde für Lüfter die wenig wiegen ist es ein gutes System. Obwohl das von AMD wirklich besser ist.


----------



## danone (18. November 2007)

absoluter schrott... 

das war die erste montage bei der ich mir nicht sicher war ob alles so sitzt wie es sein sollte... echt nervig


----------



## HeNrY (19. November 2007)

Sehr geil die Teile.
Wakükühler locker drauf, Pushpins passend einrasten, Schraube auf dem Kühler festdrehen. Fertig


----------



## y33H@ (19. November 2007)

Absoluter Schrott, habe einen Mugen mal spaßeshalber ohne montiert, load satte 4° wärmer aufgrund des geringeren Anpressdrucks, und stabil ist das ohnehin nicht.
Für so kleine niedliche Boxed ists ja ok, so für einen Schnellcheck auf dem Schreibtisch, ansonsten - no way!

cYa


----------



## master_of_schrott (19. November 2007)

schlimmer gehts net 
hab gestern erst wieder welche verbaut hab für nen kühler ne halbe stunde gebraucht

bleib ich doch lieber bei der klammer vom 939er sockel


----------



## Overlocked (20. November 2007)

Jaja geht mir genauso, habe einen nigelnagel neuen Intel Boxed verbaut und habe für diesen Müll Lüfter 30 Minuten gebracuht!!!
Die Pushpins so reinzubeckommen ohne sie zu verbiegen und vorher zu demmulieren ist eine Wissenschaft für sich!


----------



## Olstyle (20. November 2007)

HeNrY schrieb:


> Sehr geil die Teile.
> Wakükühler locker drauf, Pushpins passend einrasten, Schraube auf dem Kühler festdrehen. Fertig


Zum Vergleich bei einem AMD System:
Halterung aufsetzen, Schraube festziehen, fertig  .
Auch da sind die Pushpins ganz klar im Nachteil.


----------



## Eiche (21. November 2007)

also ich habe ne 15min gebraucht und hatte kaum platz weil mein Gehäuse so kleinist (für'n Freezer 7 pro) aber die Dinger sind gut wenn wann sich nicht wie der erste mensch anstellt und das einer wieder raus rutschen kann ist normal mann sollte ja auch alle nochmal prüfen sonst ist mann wohl selbst schuld.


----------

